# Fireplace Mantle Build



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mantle for the master BR with matching cabinets for the bath. These are maple since they will be painted and glazed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you make make some interesting things . Great work as always Clay


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Also very nice Clay.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is pure art...
you are good Clay...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Great craftsmanship!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Clay,,

You shop sure turns out some nice work!!!

excellent


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicely made ,Clay, I presume they are made to knock down to reassemble in place. Your BR and bath will be some classy place when your done. Good job, show a picture installed so we can drool over it.
Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

very nice. how did you make the fluted corners? Really nice touch.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

How are those cool looking vertical corners done ?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Inspiration for all of us.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

PhilBa said:


> very nice. how did you make the fluted corners? Really nice touch.


 I buy the fluted corner and plinth blocks from my supplier, thanks for looking.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nicely made ,Clay, I presume they are made to knock down to reassemble in place. Your BR and bath will be some classy place when your done. Good job, show a picture installed so we can drool over it.
> Herb


 Correct, basically three boxes with trim on them. Makes it easier to transport and install.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. Look forward to the photos of the final installation.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very Classic, Clay! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Clay.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

old55 said:


> What they all said.


+1 :wink:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very sharp, Clay. What kind of finish are you gonna use?


----------



## Aztrooper4698 (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks great. Of course I would like to see more photos after it is stained.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

This should get installed next week, hopefully. This and all the bathroom stuff will be primed, painted with a white latex base and glazed. I will get some pics of the 75,000$ bath remodel, it is almost done.


----------



## dhellyar (Oct 6, 2010)

If these are going to be painted and glazed what was your reasoning for using Maple over say a less expensive wood such as Poplar ?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

dannyh said:


> If these are going to be painted and glazed what was your reasoning for using Maple over say a less expensive wood such as Poplar ?


 I buy maple in bulk and stock it at the shop. My local supplier sells paint grade maple, never seen poplar plywood where I live. 
Maple works well and I get a good price so no need to use anything else, at least for me. I hate MDF because of dust and weight.


----------



## dhellyar (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, that makes sense as far as plywood is concerned. I was thinking you used solid Maple though. Yes and I'm with you on the MDF, not something I'd use on a piece that nice. I'm currently making a wall unit that a family allows their children to use the lower section to store their toys, so I'm making it out of plywood that's laminated on both sides, for the durability factor. The plywood core thou was an import and I won't use it again, since as soon as I cut or sand it I start sneezing. The imported plywood from China is probably toxic, and I have had bad luck with it delaminating in the past. I figure since I was laminating both sides I'd be Ok with it. Fortunately I have very good dust collection on my table saws and router table and was able to avoid most of the dust, but as soon as I had to do any hand sanding on the edges, my sinuses went crazy. I should have known better !


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow! Precision is not my strong suite. That's amazing... beautifu!!!


----------

